# Energy Suspension Shifter Bushings + Watkins STS on 2002 Maxima



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

Did this a while ago but never posted the pictures that people have sporadically asked for. I know this isn't something radically new for most of the 6 speed guys out there, but just thought I'd share my pics and experience. 

For the bushings and STS piece in the cabin under the shifter itself, it was a relatively simple install, except for 2 things. 

First, the OEM bushing ripped, leaving its metal sleeve stuck on the post on the shift rod. The OEM bushing is basically a rubber ring with a metal sleeve on the inside. The rubber around the sleeve was stuck to the sleeve, and the sleeve was in turn attached pretty tightly to the post on the shift rod. So after removing the OEM bushing less the sleeve, I had to use a flathead screw driver to pry the sleeve off. See the pic below for a better idea. 

OEM bushing (ripped into 2 pieces): 










The other little issue was that the ES banjo bushing is tough to squeeze into the ring, especially after greasing it a little to supposedly make it easier. I know some of you guys did it by hand, but I had to use a channel grip for some extra help. :shiner:

Shifter assembly in cabin:










Shifter without bushing but STS piece installed: 










Installed: 










A comment on the last picture: some people have complained that the shifting has become really stiff and that it requires a lot of effort after the STS and bushings are installed, but it may be because the 10mm nut holding the bushing and STS is screwed on too tight. For those of ya who have this problem or complaint, try loosening it a little. 

I played around with the torque and found a happy medium where my shifts are firm, yet do not require excessive force to get into gear, esp for reverse, where this issue has typically surfaced. From my experimentation, this 10mm nut is what influences how much effort is required to shift into gear. The piece under the hood does not alter the shifting effort significantly at all.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

The bushing and STS piece under the airbox/intake was much easier and I did that with no trouble at all. Well, almost. I still had to squeeze the bushing into the ring and once again, used the channel grips for some extra grip. 

You can see the red ES bushing bottom left in the bowl next to the black OEM bushing on the right: 










Bushing and STS assembled minus the screw & washer that holds it together – bottom view (its twisted upwards just for the picture): 










STS completed: 










STS location in relation to intake for those who don’t know where it is (you can see it below the intake): 










I used white lithium grease to lubricate all the bushings and STS pieces where necessary. This is the type of lithium grease that is sold in aerosol form and not the kind that comes in a tube. 

*Some thoughts*

Throws are significantly shorter and tighter, ie there is no play or lateral looseness in the shifter when it is in gear. It is crisper and feels much more solid. This however, does not eradicate the notchiness in the tranny, although it does reduce it somewhat, either way I’ve never had a problem with that. A lot of white lithium grease and some MT-90 or Amsoil tranny fluid should help with that somewhat though.

*Additinal info*

ES shifter bushings are available at: 

www.sportcompactonly.com - talk to Steve G

www.cattman.com - talk to Brian Catts about his "package" deal for STS + bushings

www.mattblehm.com - talk to Matt Blehm (Matt93SE)

STS available at: 

www.cattman.com - - talk to Brian Catts

www.fast-shift.com


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

The one question I had was whether the other 4 sets of bushings for the corners of the white shifter “base” really do anything. I haven’t taken the time to install those yet, but I can’t really see the benefit of doing it short of just doing it for the sake of completing the job. Do they really help? How do they help?


----------

